# Cast Net Knot?



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the best knot to use when tying a new rope on a cast net?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

stick it into the inside of the rope. Melt end of rope make it kinda into a point then insert into new rope usually bout 6-10 inches is fine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I would splice a 3 strand line onto a cast net that way if the line ever got into the net it most likely would have less to snag into the mesh than a tied not. If you are refering to the hand line.


----------

